# Electrified Harley????



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I know we have some hard core biker guys among our group and was wondering what you all think of this? Now, I am not a biker and maybe I am old fashioned, but an electric Harley? Just don't seem right I tell ya.

https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/14/20692388/harley-davidson-livewire-electric-motorcycle-test-drive


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It will be interesting how they replace the loud pipes. Uh, playing cards in the spokes maybe


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Stupid move Harley is doing trying to capture the millennials that never leave the couch. No real motorcycle man would buy an electric bike. 

Id buy rice before I bought anything electric.... And I hate rice !!!!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Stupid move Harley is doing trying to capture the millennials that never leave the couch. No real motorcycle man would buy an electric bike.
> 
> Id buy rice before I bought anything electric.... And I hate rice !!!!!


I had no doubt of your reaction my friend. Sexbots, electric cars, and Harley's, what has this world come too?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I'd like to try one, if nothing else.

At my age I've ridden just about everything, and something new might rekindle my interest.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe in a Grid Down scenario if you had adequate solar panels and batteries, an electric motorcycle or vehicle might not be a bad idea?
https://improb.com/best-electric-dirt-bikes/

Me? I'd rather have an electric ATV with adequate hauling capability and 4WD in a grid down situation.
https://www.atv.com/products/electric-atvs-a-consumers-guide-1625.html


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

And it's a Harley. I doubt that the designers are going to copy a Honda and alienate all their potential buyers. 

I live in suburbia, and our garage has numerous outlets. I can see riding the bike for fun, and then bypassing the gas station and simply plugging in the vehicle for tomorrow's ride. That, and the garage won't smell like fuel and gasoline containers.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> And it's a Harley. I doubt that the designers are going to copy a Honda and alienate all their potential buyers.
> 
> I live in suburbia, and our garage has numerous outlets. I can see riding the bike for fun, and then bypassing the gas station and simply plugging in the vehicle for tomorrow's ride. * That, and the garage won't smell like fuel and gasoline containers.*


You been picking and eating soy beans again? To much of that and you will become a soy boy. Please eat a rib-eye we would hate to lose the knife guy at PF from soy starvation.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Hawgrider, I've ridden every Super Glide, Sportster, and Honda Four made. I was also one of the three guys in Madison to buy the new 1979 Honda CBX. If it had wheels, I rode it.

The bike that stole my heart was a 2010 black, four gallon 1200 Sportster Custom.

_Click on the picture to enlarge_.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Hawgrider, I've ridden every Super Glide, Sportster, and Honda Four made. I was also one of the three guys in Madison to buy the new 1979 Honda CBX. If it had wheels, I rode it.
> 
> The bike that stole my heart was a 2010 black, four gallon 1200 Sportster Custom.
> 
> ...


Never rode anything bigger?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Suppose they will have a chain oiler so you can still have that oil spot on the floor. Unless they use a rubber band for final drive. Sure HD hasn't figured out shaft drive yet.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Never rode anything bigger?


Well, that Super Glide parked next to it has a punched out motor, and a 203 cam, alloy pushrods and solid lifters. Does that count. LOL

I used to take the Sportster out on country roads. It dove into corners better.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Sure HD hasn't figured out shaft drive yet.


It's my understanding that HD checked out a shaft, saw how much power it ate up, and went to a belt drive. I don't blame them.

The guy who was my best man had a Moto Guzzi, and one afternoon the shaft ate the rear wheel sprocket. Almost impossible to get apart, and very expensive to get replaced.

The problem? Why, the factory didn't properly harden that sprocket, and the gear teeth on the shaft just ate it alive.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, that Super Glide parked next to it has a punched out motor, and a 203 cam, alloy pushrods and solid lifters. Does that count. LOL
> 
> I used to take the Sportster out on country roads. It dove into corners better.


I had 1968 XLCH (The Milwaukee crippler)for a little while.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> I had 1968 XLCH (The Milwaukee crippler)for a little while.


You had an Extra Large Clumsy and Heavy? I worked for Harley for two years, and that's what we called an XLCH.

Do you have any cartilage left in your right knee from kicking starting the thing? Yikes, I hated taking those out for a test drive.

I did have a few Sportsters, all XLHs...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> You had an Extra Large Clumsy and Heavy? I worked for Harley for two years, and that's what we called an XLCH.
> 
> Do you have any cartilage left in your right knee from kicking starting the thing? Yikes, I hated taking those out for a test drive.
> 
> I did have a few Sportsters, all XLHs...


Yup my knee is good but I knew the combination to knee safe kick starts. Many old timers walk with a limp from that bike.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Yup my knee is good but I knew the combination to knee safe kick starts. Many old timers walk with a limp from that bike.


Yep, my knee is fine, as well. The problem was that most of these XLCH owners only came down on the kick-start pedal about 2/3s of the way. The trick was to make a complete, 100% kick so that you came off the the pedal engagement.

If you came down only far enough to fire the motor, the pedal would kick back.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Yep, my knee is fine, as well. The problem was that most of these XLCH owners only came down on the kick-start pedal about 2/3s of the way. The trick was to make a complete, 100% kick so that you came off the the pedal engagement.
> 
> If you came down only far enough to fire the motor, the pedal would kick back.


Spot on!

Yup kick thru slow to the compression stroke ten kick thru and stay there until she starts or quits spinning.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Maybe that's why I like Super Glides. The later ones had electric starters!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Spot on!
> 
> Yup kick thru slow to the compression stroke ten kick thru and stay there until she starts or quits spinning.


Are we talking about motorcycles, or women? :devil:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I had a girl friend once, . . . she was a kick start model, . . . 

Got rid of her, . . . if it (or she) cannot be started up with a key or a button or a lowly breathed sweet nothing, . . . it ain't gonna be mine, ...... 

Kick starts are for old timers, . . . knuckle draggers and cro-magnons, . . . :vs_laugh:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Prepared One*, I have to admit, during the MC years I took better care of my bikes than the women I dated.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Are we talking about motorcycles, or women? :devil:


I reccomend that method on both.:devil:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> It's my understanding that HD checked out a shaft, saw how much power it ate up, and went to a belt drive. I don't blame them.
> 
> The guy who was my best man had a Moto Guzzi, and one afternoon the shaft ate the rear wheel sprocket. Almost impossible to get apart, and very expensive to get replaced.
> 
> The problem? Why, the factory didn't properly harden that sprocket, and the gear teeth on the shaft just ate it alive.


 Yeah remember that next time a a ricer blows by with shaft drive. Just because HD can't figure it out doesn't mean it doesn't work. Ask a Goldwing rider with 100K trouble free miles on their bike.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

In my youth, I almost bought a heritage soft tail. I rode an xl500 endure for a few years, and various yamahas. I know only have an old Honda 110 for checking cattle. I can pick it up and put it in my truck to move from ranch to ranch. I still admire all the big Harley's and love their sound as they motor down the road. I don't consider myself a biker, more of a cowboy, but we're really not that different at th core.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd like to ride one. Can you imagine the torque? I'm not even into Harleys (preferred motorcycle of today's doctors, lawyers, and fair weather riders).


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'd like to ride one. Can you imagine the torque? *I'm not even into Harleys (preferred motorcycle of today's doctors, lawyers, and fair weather riders)*.


Let me get you a wider brush to paint with I'll be right back!:vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Yeah remember that next time a a ricer blows by with shaft drive. Just because HD can't figure it out doesn't mean it doesn't work. Ask *a Goldwing rider with 100K trouble free miles on their bike*.


BFD! My belt driven FLSTC had 92k of trouble free miles(with original belt) when I sold it and It didn't sound like a singer sewing machine. So who needs a driveshaft? Drive a freakin car if you want a drive shaft.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@hawgrider*, the only benefit I see in a bike with a shaft drive is one that is driven numerous miles on an extended trip. For example, BMW found the magic balance.

Having said that, I never wore out a Harley drive belt, nor have I ever seen one fray when I viewed a dresser that was ridden hard. The thing that I cannot escape is when I learned from the Harley dealer on much BHP a shaft used, and how little a belt used.

Any unnecessary strain on a motor is simple wear.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Buddy has blown 2 belts and I lost one on my Buell. Maybe we just ride a little harder then some. Lesson learned, it's shaft drive only for me baby.:vs_smirk:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> I'd like to ride one. Can you imagine the torque? I'm not even into Harleys (preferred motorcycle of today's doctors, lawyers, and fair weather riders).


Well, I had the best one, a 1979 Honda CBX. You could drop the bike into third gear, goose the throttle perhaps an 1/8th of a crank, and by the time you shifted your gaze from the road to the speedometer and the tach, you'd be doing 106 MPH. I used to do it coming home from Vicki's apartment as I leaned out of the curve on the old Beltline and aimed for the first set of stoplights.

It didn't matter how far away I was when the lights showed amber, but I always scooted through them before they turned red.

One issue with the CBX. The valves were not set in the traditional fashion, but there were little "buckets." The set-up mechanic had an entire series of round shims which he could mix and match to provide the correct amount of clearance. Even perfectly adjusted, that initial "goose" made a clatter.

My bike had no fairing and hardly any real brakes. But it was bright red!

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Honda+CBX+Motorcycles&FORM=IDINTS


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

So what? My entire cycle club hard-throttled numerous belts and I never saw one snap. You guys do know that a belt has to be checked for tension periodically, don't you?

BTW, you can talk to yourself from now on, I put you and that smiley face on 'ignore.'


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> So what? My entire cycle club hard-throttled numerous belts and I never saw one snap. You guys do know that a belt has to be checked for tension periodically, don't you?
> 
> BTW, you can talk to yourself from now on, I put you and that smiley face on 'ignore.'


Oh crap, what did I miss?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Oh crap, what did I miss?


Nothing. I just don't take kindly to guys I don't know sounding off for no reason. I never did anything to that chump, so I figured it was better if he talked to himself.

Besides, Slip, you know what a cerebral pacifist I am, don't you?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Nothing. I just don't take kindly to guys I don't know sounding off for no reason. I never did anything to that chump, so I figured it was better if he talked to himself.
> 
> Besides, Slip, you know what a cerebral pacifist I am, don't you?


(Slippy nods his head but really has no idea what a celibate pacific-er really does or does not do...:vs_worry


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

LOL, oh Slippy, you made me laugh, and I needed that today!

I said "cerebral" not 'celibate.' There's a really wide gap in meaning between those two words!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Buddy has blown 2 belts and I lost one on my Buell. Maybe we just ride a little harder then some. Lesson learned, it's shaft drive only for me baby.:vs_smirk:


Buell = barley a half a Harley

Rode harder than I ? Sure you did. I've seen 800 lbs Harleys roast the back tires until it pops. Never saw one belt issue.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> So what? My entire cycle club hard-throttled numerous belts and I never saw one snap. You guys do know that a belt has to be checked for tension periodically, don't you?
> 
> BTW, you can talk to yourself from now on, I put you and that smiley face on 'ignore.'


Edited-

Chippy on the woodpile,
Chippy on the fence, 
Chippy get your haircut--
Fifteen cents~!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Words of wisdom........
In this world there are only two kinds of motorcycles. Harley-davidsons and all the rest! I’m too old to ride now, but if I was still riding it would be on a HD.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

A fifteen cent haircut has got to look fabulous.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No. While the range is getting better and they have more coming, it would not server me out here


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Love the Harley threads. It's so easy to get folks worked up. Can't yeah take a little good natured ribbing?? Geez. 

Broke mine doing 2nd and 3rd gear power wheelies.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Love the Harley threads. It's so easy to get folks worked up. Can't yeah take a little good natured ribbing?? Geez.
> 
> Broke mine doing 2nd and 3rd gear power wheelies.


While wearing a "Power" ranger suit?

Power wheelies? That a special kind of wheelie? Never heard of that. So if a power wheelie is between 2nd and 3rd gear what's a wheelie between 1rst and 2nd gear?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

OK Chippee can play along if you want to keep it going. I understand that you would have no idea how to pull wheelies at 50 mph. Hog rider is this what you mean??


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> OK Chippee can play along if you want to keep it going. I understand that you would have no idea how to pull wheelies at 50 mph. Hog rider is this what you mean??


Yup been there done that. I get 50 miles per bushel outta that one.

Chippys riding gear for doing power wheelies between 2nd and 3rd


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> OK Chippee can play along if you want to keep it going. I understand that you would have no idea how to pull wheelies at 50 mph. Hog rider is this what you mean??


Funny thing is I bet I was doing 50 mph wheelies before you were even crapping yellow or a twinkle in your daddy's eye. I was a dirt biker long before I hit the road.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Chippys riding gear for doing power wheelies between 2nd and 3rd


Hawgrider, usually you are very accurate in your observations, but you made an error here.

Chippy does not wear a *********** Ranger ballet leotard. His is *pink*...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> A fifteen cent haircut has got to look fabulous.


Well, Chipper openly admitted he came here to wind up the bikers. Being tagged as a "gay ballerina" was probably not how he wanted to be remembered.

One thing I've learned about forum trolls, they don't stay long, many get banned. If they do manage to stay, everyone puts them on ignore.

My question is, why do idiots like this pick a biker thread? There has to be thousands of gay pride forums just looking for Chipper...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, Chipper openly admitted he came here to wind up the bikers. Being tagged as a "gay ballerina" was probably not how he wanted to be remembered.
> 
> One thing I've learned about forum trolls, they don't stay long, many get banned. If they do manage to stay, everyone puts them on ignore.
> 
> My question is, why do idiots like this pick a biker thread? There has to be thousands of gay pride forums just looking for Chipper...


 Ive been here since 2014 and I come from a long line of trolls. Its not just a hobby its a way of life.

In Meatchicken the Yoopers call us (anyone below the bridge) trolls so I embrace it.

Its fun to wind people up especially when a troll winds up another troll. Try it sometime just for fun.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Its fun to wind people up especially when a troll winds up another troll. Try it sometime just for fun.


Yeah, but there's one big stumbling block. I am an MC biker.

It's considered to be beneath us to tangle with squares, much less trolls. It doesn't do a thing for my status, it just builds his.

Besides, we have ample things to talk about, not just some gay guy who blew in here on fairy dust.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Does Chipper really play the flesh flute? Yikes.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Hawgrider*, did you scare off our new play-toy? Yikes, that troll only lasted about three posts--about the same duration as a 1958 Edsel.

Maybe Annie should handle the membership duties of all new trolls. I have a nagging feeling that you and I aren't "The Welcoming Committee..."


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Does Chipper really play the flesh flute? Yikes.


Yes, yes, he did. All trolls are required to play the flesh flute or the penis piccolo. I believe it's a forum rule, and you know what I stickler I am around here for decorum...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> *@Hawgrider*, did you scare off our new play-toy? Yikes, that troll only lasted about three posts--about the same duration as a 1958 Edsel.
> 
> Maybe Annie should handle the membership duties of all new trolls. I have a nagging feeling that you and I aren't "The Welcoming Committee..."


Mr Chipper will be back he's been here a long time he won't cower to a safe place.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This should be good, I've been here a long time, too.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> This should be good, I've been here a long time, too.


He's OK... he was just poking and prodding for fun.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> He's OK... he was just poking and prodding for fun.


We're allowed here to poke and prod for fun here? Now you guys tell me, huh? :vs_lol:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ole Chippee didn't run hide from the big bad bikers, yeah right. Been poking fun at harley riders for many years. They are so over sensitive on the subject it's not funny, obviously. Turned to the gay card which I'm not surprised. See it all the time, cause they don't have much else to stand on. What else can a bunch of boys do all dressed the same riding the same bike in a tight group do? Seem to be well versed on the subject for some reason. 

Staring riding in 1969 when did you rookies start?? Sorry was out riding instead of sitting on my fat @$$ on the computer all day.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Ole Chippee didn't run hide from the big bad bikers, yeah right. Been poking fun at harley riders for many years. They are so over sensitive on the subject it's not funny, obviously. Turned to the gay card which I'm not surprised. See it all the time, cause they don't have much else to stand on. What else can a bunch of boys do all dressed the same riding the same bike in a tight group do? Seem to be well versed on the subject for some reason.
> 
> Staring riding in 1969 when did you rookies start?? Sorry was out riding instead of sitting on my fat @$$ on the computer all day.


Excellent! Just as I knew &#8230; Ole" Chipper did not disappoint! Gotta love a little tussle every once in a while, huh?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Excellent! Just as I knew &#8230; Ole" Chipper did not disappoint! Gotta love a little tussle every once in a while, huh?


Yep, till @Cricket bursts into the room with the belt in her hand, boys will be boys. :devil:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> He's OK... he was just poking and prodding for fun.


I'm glad you told me that. However, you and I got to know each other before we playfully threw barbs at each other. The one problem with forums is that what we might say in jest could be taken by another member as an insult. About all we can do to demonstrate our opinions is to use all caps, italics or bold face. That's not much to show how we meant a comment.

Having read your recommendation, I will change my opinion of him. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

You started riding in 1969? Yikes, what kept you?

In my high school you rode or were rebuked as being "swishy." I was always mouthy for my age, and rode in 1964, at the age of fourteen.

Yeah, possibly illegal. But careless behavior was sort of the "buy in" for real fun. My dad was good about it. We were washing the outside windows one Saturday when a Harley rolled up in the driveway. I asked my dad if I could go, and he offered to finish my windows.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Ole Chippee didn't run hide from the big bad bikers, yeah right. Been poking fun at harley riders for many years. They are so over sensitive on the subject it's not funny, obviously. Turned to the gay card which I'm not surprised. See it all the time, cause they don't have much else to stand on. What else can a bunch of boys do all dressed the same riding the same bike in a tight group do? Seem to be well versed on the subject for some reason.
> 
> Staring riding in 1969 when did you rookies start?? Sorry was out riding instead of sitting on my fat @$$ on the computer all day.


Yup see.. I knew you hadn't gone anywhere. This ain't your first rodeo nor mine. I rode my very first motorcycle in 67 so yup 67 or 69 whoop dee do. I still can't stand the rice mentality but hey good to see you. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Chipper is a good dude, I like the simplicity of his "Bang-Flop" answer to many problems! As far as what I was doing in 1969, I'm pretty sure I was dominating some level of Little League and Sandlot baseball then!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, as for me, I never had the passion for motorcycle riding. I did some of it, if only casually, when I was younger, but it never caught on with me. I have even been friends with some of the local bike gangs here and else where during my more rough and ready days, but never took the plunge. I buried a good friend of mine in Chicago after he and his gal were hit on his Harley by a drunk driver and killed. That remains with me to this day. 

These days, with what I see on the streets, I want couple thousand pounds of steel around me to at least give me a fighting chance against these crazy ass mexican illegal drivers. But! What I do remember from limited experience of riding in those early days was the feel of the raw power. The noise and the power. Maybe I am missing something, I don't know that electric can give you that feeling. Sorta like an electric car or truck. Or a sexbot! No way a sexbot can be as good as a 21 year old, bat shit crazy, smokin hot bimbo! :devil:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know that the 2.0 gas engine in our C-max when combined with the electric motor in Hybrid drive flat ass moves . And when in electric mode if you floor the it the electric takes of fast. Of course the gas engine kicks in also almost right away.
maybe an Electric motorcycle with a small fuel powered engine to recharge it .
To say I have a passion for riding motorcycles would be a huge understatement. I like to ride them all and don't care who sees me on a moped. Buying one is a different subject. The 750 Street has been shunned by the faithful HD crowd. I own one and it is a darn nice small bike. Sidecar rig now but plans for it down the road.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Smitty901*, I have a strange take on hobbies and even jobs. For example, I would find something I'd like, and that would be the center of my life, after all, I owned Harleys for +40 years. The only time I had to stop was due to a broken neck from a car accident. When the doc told me I was healed, I went right back to the bikes.

Then one day I got up, and the bikes were no longer something to be desired, but something that took all of my time for maintenance and a lot of money I wanted for other things. In a short phone call, I dispassionately sold the both of them back to our local Harley dealer and never looked back.

It was the same thing with target shooting, and I'm beginning to be bored with knife collecting.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Kind of a shame that we would probably flip each other off going down the road. When we both are out there loving life and riding for the same reason, especially after 50 years. Just because people are stubborn and set in our ways and attitudes over the name on a bike. Anyway be safe out there. 

Would also like to apologize to Prepared One for messing up his thread. 

I could see owning an electric bike for a errand running bike back and forth into town 15 miles. If the price ever comes down and gas prices go through the roof.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Kind of a shame that we would probably flip each other off going down the road. When we both are out there loving life and riding for the same reason, especially after 50 years. Just because people are stubborn and set in our ways and attitudes over the name on a bike. Anyway be safe out there.
> 
> Would also like to apologize to Prepared One for messing up his thread.
> 
> I could see owning an electric bike for a errand running bike back and forth into town 15 miles. If the price ever comes down and gas prices go through the roof.


No worries Chipper! A little back and forth never hurt anyone. I know how people get when discussing certain topics. 1911 or Striker fired piece of plastic, Harley or some rice bike, AK or AR, 9mm or 45, Blond or redhead. :tango_face_grin: It's all good.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> *Kind of a shame that we would probably flip each other off going down the road. *When we both are out there loving life and riding for the same reason, especially after 50 years. Just because people are stubborn and set in our ways and attitudes over the name on a bike. Anyway be safe out there.
> 
> Would also like to apologize to Prepared One for messing up his thread.
> 
> I could see owning an electric bike for a errand running bike back and forth into town 15 miles. If the price ever comes down and gas prices go through the roof.


Well the truth is today most Harley guys will wave these days although I think its a stupid practice( the wave). Its the rice people that won't wave(especially Rice Wing riders) that are still butt hurt over the 60's and 70's when real American motorcyclist wouldn't wave at you traitors.

Never forget! Rice blows! No excuses!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Never forget! Rice blows! No excuses!


Well, I was still a young, dumb teenager when I got into big bikes. My college roommate owned a Triumph. And as you guys all know now, I owned a Honda CBX.

My philosophy was easy--if it had two wheels, I wanted to ride it! And believe it or not, one of the best handling bikes I ever rode during that period was a 500cc twin Trumpet. Nothing but road spikes and the militia were going to stop me. Incredible bike!

Yes, my first real bikes were Sportsters. I got deals on them because I worked for Al Decker at Decker's Harley-Davidson in Madison. I also owned one of the first Super Glides--happily mine came with a real rear fender and not that white plastic wing the first models had.

The Glides were easy to zoop up. With a Sifton cam and a Mikuni or S&S carburetor that engine could finally breath.

Oh, and now that the statute of limitations has passed, none of us ever used mufflers. Fortunately a place called "Frenchy's Discount Chopper Emporium" magically had all the pipes for Super Glides, and the brackets, replete with the right fasteners! It was like it was planned!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like fun. I started with a Honda 360 and graduated up to a Suzuki 1100 toward the end of my biker career which lasted form 71 to 88. I wanted another but the Warden say to stop by and see the divorce lawyer on the way form the Motorcle shop. I got bad vibes on Harleys starting way back. Used to drink a lot of beer with the city motor jocks at Corpus. They said the best thing about Harleys is they look like a motor cycle should. The problem was they were too slow..too heavy and shook at high speed. They were were all hot to trade them off for Kawasaki 900s. Everybody wanted on of those Jewels.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

My first was a 1983 Honda Nighthawk 450. It was my brother's first, and I rode it a few times while he owned it, but I wrecked it the first day it was actually mine.
About 12 years later I started up again, I bought a POS 1994 Honda CBR 600 F2 for $500 and spent a lot of money fixing it up. Taught myself some new mechanical skills. Currently trying to sell it.
Next I scooped up a 1989 Yamaha VMAX for $1,000. Freaking awesome bike. Had been a dream bike of mine for 10 years. Rode it for a while but it had a second gear issue that would have been costly to fix. I am in the middle of parting it out and selling it and I've made over $2,000 so far, good return, but it hurt a little bit. The backrest/luggage rack/sissy bar sold for $450 alone!
My new one was mostly chosen because of the insanely great deal I got on it. 2018 Honda CBR 650F. It was beautiful and shiny and new and I knew it probably wasn't going to fall apart at high speeds.
If I could afford another brand new one right now, I would maybe get a new Indian Scout with the 100 horsepower motor. Used, I am interested in an old Honda Goldwing to strip down a bit.
I am not a huge fan of most Harleys, some of them are very beautiful though. The product has probably changed since most of the stigmas started. I don't think they make bikes in America anymore? I will most likely never own a Harley unless it's a great deal on a great bike that I can't pass up.

I do the little wave, I think it's silly as well. But it's a special feeling and thing to do to ride a motorcycle, so I understand feeling like part of a club. I wave to everyone on a motorcycle. I draw the line at can-am and scooters haha most generally everyone waves back to me, even the Harley guys. It's nice, most people here are generally friendly

As for electric bikes, no way! I would not be able to ride the way I do now on the capabilities of any electric bike at this time. Also, I love the sound and the smell, I even have a big 6.2 L V8 with long tube headers and high-flow catalytic converters and no mufflers on my Camaro. That's smelly and loud.

Also electric vehicles don't make any sense, they still plug into the grid which still powered by fossil fuels for the most part. I run my stuff very hard, and I'm still getting over 45 MPG on my new bike.

My brother still rides with me, his is a custom green 1992 Kawasaki Zephyr 750.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@SGG*, one of the bikes that "got away" was that V-Max of yours. My CBX had only 106 BHP, but some of the V-Max bikes churned out 140 BHP. The only way I beat them was in the simple power-to-weight ratio. The CBX was lots lighter.

Having said that, I always liked V-style engines for torque. You don't drag-race every day, but it's nice to have low gear power to get out of tight spots. I intended to buy a V-Max.

Then a Harley caught my eye, the CBX was fast enough, and another bike slipped out from my fingers...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Rode those V-65's through the mid 80's and 90's. Think they were only around 120 horse just under the V-max's. Awesome bikes for the time. But they did have that stupid shaft drive like the V-max. Could make sweeping corners interesting if you weren't careful.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Looking for an older goldwing now, think I want an early 80s gl1100. I love the big bikes. I really miss the Vmax, it was a pretty cool experience to own one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I grew up with European bikes.
I've owned Ducati, BSA, Triumph, Royal Enfield.
Always wanted a Dunstall Norton 750.

Never got into Harleys - too big and heavy. Although I rode a buddies Sportster 1000 a few times, and that was my kind of bike. Lean, mean, vibrates, shakes, yeah, buddy, that's bikin'!


So, now I'm friends with the American Legion Riders type guys. I'm sorry, even if it is a Harley, a bike with full windscreen/fairing, cup holders, AM/FM/CD player, cruise control, and such junk just makes me shake my head.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I grew up with European bikes.
> I've owned Ducati, BSA, *Triumph*, Royal Enfield.
> Always wanted a Dunstall Norton 750.
> 
> ...


I loved my 71 650 Tiger TR6R


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I loved my 71 650 Tiger TR6R


A crazy young Veternarian who worked on the Bandidoes Pit bulls at Corpus let me drive his Tiger 750 one day. Cant believe the dumb limeys put the gear shifter on the wrong side like that. He was a real good old boy. Building an ociean going ship out of chicken wire and cement in his shop. Not sure how that deal turned out


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> A crazy young Veternarian who worked on the Bandidoes Pit bulls at Corpus let me drive his Tiger 750 one day. Cant believe the dumb limeys put the gear shifter on the wrong side like that. He was a real good old boy. Building an ociean going ship out of chicken wire and cement in his shop. Not sure how that deal turned out


Back in the 60's shifters, brake pedals, and even shift patterns were not standardized.
It was taken for granted that if you were going to ride a bike you knew what you were doing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I find it amusing that people have disdain for Japanese bikes.

Before my shoulders got to where riding was no longer an option, there were two people who rode to work no matter the temperature or weather. One was me and the other was the president of the local Outlaws MC chapter. He rode a Harley and I rode a Yammerhammer. He didn't judge me by my bike but by the fact that he knew my bike would always be in the parking lot. As a matter of fact, he complimented my bike, many times, and I his.
I miss riding.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Same here. Some of my best old pals are biker folks and they seem to play well with anybody in the wind. Some have Harleys and dont mind to hire a mechanic to follow them around to fix it when it breaks..and some have rice burners that dont require much muss and fuss...but they get along ok.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I've ridden in 28° as my lowest temp so far! Exhilarating, and fun doing what others don't. Separates the men from the boys.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SGG said:


> I've ridden in 28° as my lowest temp so far! Exhilarating, and fun doing what others don't. Separates the men from the boys.


Rode home from work with the temp being 25. Doesn't feel any different from 28. Either way, the visor getting fogged up from breathing was a tad annoying.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I put a breath deflector in my helmet and it helped. But yes it seems to fog up at the worst times too. 
I want my new bike louder but stock is a 1 piece 4 into 1 and aftermarket is expensive. Gf thinks I just have to have loud things. She thinks I made up the phrase "loud pipes save lives"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I find it amusing that people have disdain for Japanese bikes.


Japanese bike, cars, trucks, whatever, is a personal thing for me. I have never owned one, and never will.
When I was a kid, all the Dads on the block were WWII vets, our next door neighbor was badly burned on a Navy destroyer.
It was the Japs, and their machines, that brought us Pearl Harbor.
It was the Japs who murdered, raped, and pillaged their way across Asia. Evil personified.

Even today, the Japs are some of the most racist people on the planet.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Japanese bike, cars, trucks, whatever, is a personal thing for me. I have never owned one, and never will.
> When I was a kid, all the Dads on the block were WWII vets, our next door neighbor was badly burned on a Navy destroyer.
> It was the Japs, and their machines, that brought us Pearl Harbor.
> It was the Japs who murdered, raped, and pillaged their way across Asia. Evil personified.
> ...


Strange thing is, they make such bloody good cameras.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Japanese bike, cars, trucks, whatever, is a personal thing for me. I have never owned one, and never will.
> When I was a kid, all the Dads on the block were WWII vets, our next door neighbor was badly burned on a Navy destroyer.
> It was the Japs, and their machines, that brought us Pearl Harbor.
> It was the Japs who murdered, raped, and pillaged their way across Asia. Evil personified.
> ...


That's right *NEVER* forget. Funny how people most have. A shame really!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Japanese bike, cars, trucks, whatever, is a personal thing for me. I have never owned one, and never will.
> When I was a kid, all the Dads on the block were WWII vets, our next door neighbor was badly burned on a Navy destroyer.
> It was the Japs, and their machines, that brought us Pearl Harbor.
> It was the Japs who murdered, raped, and pillaged their way across Asia. Evil personified.
> ...


The frustrating thing about this "global economy" that the anti-American's in congress have helped create over the past 50 years, My John Deere Tractor, (can't get anymore American than John Deere can you?)...has a freakin' Jap Engine...a Yanmar engine! FUBAR


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just sayin. GD Japs made Harleys way back in 1929?? Actually helped save Harley from bankruptcy. Never hear much about that.

Quote from the arcticle.
During the Great Depression of 1929 Harley-Davidson was on the verge of bankruptcy. Having lost much of their overseas sales to the British Commonwealth nations, Harley-Davidson looked to Japan to make up for their losses.
Rikuo, a licensed copy of the Harley-Davidson, started production in 1929. In 1931 Dabittoson Harley Motorcycle Co., Ltd. was established in Japan. Dabittoson started domestic production of the Harley-Davidson Road King Motorcycle.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rikuo_Motorcycle


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Its always the same excuses from the ricers. They continually try to justify and rationalize their rising sun purchase. 









Yet some of us never forget.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

My Honda was made in Thailand. My Camaro was made in Canada. The engine in my Jeep Wrangler was made in Mexico. Just saying


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@SGG*, I believe there just becomes a time when we have to let old wars die a natural death. The Japanese that attacked us to initiate WWII are all long since dead.

Our hands are bloody, as well. We have a relationship with Mexico, albeit shaky. And there was a time when "American patriots" killed any Mexican that stuck his head out. Does the phrase "Remember The Alamo" mean anything to folks? And that whole mess was simply our people deciding that Mexican land was to be stolen, not purchased.

History is always written by the victors.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I believe there just becomes a time when we have to let old wars die a natural death.


Nope never forget.

Are you willing to forget 9/11 and the twin towers ? Nope not me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a book that is comprised of oral histories of Bataan Death March survivors.
The author makes a point to note that not one of them drives a Jap car.
And if you don’t know what the Bataan Death March was, you are part of the problem.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Quote Originally Posted by hawgrider View Post
Stupid move Harley is doing trying to capture the millennials that never leave the couch. No real motorcycle man would buy an electric bike.

Id buy rice before I bought anything electric.... And I hate rice !!!!!
I had no doubt of your reaction my friend. Sexbots, electric cars, and Harley's, what has this world come too?



The Tourist said:


> *Well, I'd like to try one, if nothing else.
> 
> At my age I've ridden just about everything, and something new might rekindle my interest.*


Which one the Sexbot or the Harley? :vs_laugh:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And if you don't know what the Bataan Death March was, you are part of the problem.


I know what that march was, as I am a student of history. My issue is that I don't really make a stand if I am just trying to kill those already dead.

I think that if you, me, or any member here was confronted with a foreign entity trying to enslave us that we'd all be killing those interlopers, even if we had to rely on the blunt force trauma of a brick. I cannot kill the Japanese that fomented the Pacific war, and remember, my FIL fought there as a proud member of The Marines.

I try to control my "hate" to those people and conditions that provide a palpable influence on the innocents of the present. But then, all of us would intervene to save someone from a bully.

But I see no benefit to anyone to "hate the past." Oh, I think we should learn from the past, but life is to short to hate a 100 year old Japanese soldier of Hirohito who died well before the turn of our century. There are real villains to hunt.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Japanese bike, cars, trucks, whatever, is a personal thing for me. I have never owned one, and never will.
> When I was a kid, all the Dads on the block were WWII vets, our next door neighbor was badly burned on a Navy destroyer.
> It was the Japs, and their machines, that brought us Pearl Harbor.
> It was the Japs who murdered, raped, and pillaged their way across Asia. Evil personified.
> ...


Proud to say our Tundra was made by non unionized undoctumented democrats in San Antone. Uhhh rah! No furrin imports for we'uns.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Like most of us, I strive to "buy American."

For example, I use and sell knives marketed by CRKT. So I did some research, and found this:

_*Columbia River Knife and Tool (CRKT) is an American knife company based out of Tualatin, Oregon.*_


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Yup my knee is good but I knew the combination to knee safe kick starts. Many old timers walk with a limp from that bike.


I have a 69 XLCH project. When I bought it I kicked it over like a champ. Later on I kicked it and the ratchet slipped. I hobbled around the driveway cussing for all I was worth!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I have a 69 XLCH project. When I bought it I kicked it over like a champ. Later on I kicked it and the ratchet slipped. I hobbled around the driveway cussing for all I was worth!


Ah yes the Milwaukee crippler. Yeah those durn things will try to get ya LOL!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have a book that is comprised of oral histories of Bataan Death March survivors.
> The author makes a point to note that not one of them drives a Jap car.
> And if you don't know what the Bataan Death March was, you are part of the problem.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Back in the 60's shifters, brake pedals, and even shift patterns were not standardized.
> It was taken for granted that if you were going to ride a bike you knew what you were doing.


Gotcha but I cut my teeth on rice burners which have the gear shifter on the proper side. lol. Just noticed the Batann Death March comment. We had neighbors at Austin whos kin survived that. Met him a few times. Nice guy but you could tell he wasnt quite normal. He got a big pension and bought everybody a lot of nice presents. Probably nothing made in Japan. Just guessing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, early Sportsters had the gearshift on the right side. It had been moved there when flat-trackers were popular. If the shift had been on the left side, the rider might dig the the lever into the dirt going through a steep lean angle.

Lots of weird stuff on Sportsters. I don't care, I miss mine.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Speaking of Sportsters one of my old pals had an 1100 with the kick start only option. He was a little skinny guy who lived in the balliwick where I served. Sometimes he call the shop and the dispatcher say stop by his house. I knew it was generally time for a fat boy to jump on the kick start lever We were very customer service oriented with the locals.


----------

